# Websites



## kyfireman2004 (Nov 12, 2007)

Just seeing how many people have websites.........


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

a website is essential.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

google adwords. I got a campaign going. Most of the traffic through there are curious, but that extra traffic is crucial to getting me at the top of the list for Google Places. You have to be top 8 in site traffic to make Places. Then anyone who searches for "snow plowing" (or any other up to 30 phrases that you prescibe) you are front and center ahead of the search results. I have it limited to searches in my local city. $3 per day budget gets me 5-7 hits a day from adwords.

I think most folks reach for their iphone or google looking for local services these days, yellow pages are dying.
Pete
----
weplow.ca


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Just got one created about 2 weeks ago check it out..!
Not many LCO have one, I prefer to be more modern..


----------



## Simply Glass (Dec 5, 2010)

Websites are a must. Here are two guys that can help someone out that needs a great website.

Ryan from http://bluelynxdesign.com/ can buid you a custom site or a wordpress site. I like wordpress because google ranks wordpress sites higher then custom so it easier to get 1st page placement and they have great SEO plug in's.

Doug from http://www.getonpage1ofgoogle.com/ can get you site on page 1 of google that way you can be found.

Here is a site that Ryan is building for me now.
Snow plowing Louisville Ky

And here is another he did a while ago. 
Snow Plowing Louisville KY


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

A very essential piece to any professional business !!!


----------



## KevinACrider (Apr 3, 2008)

Simply Glass;1160395 said:


> Websites are a must. Here are two guys that can help someone out that needs a great website.
> 
> Ryan from http://bluelynxdesign.com/ can buid you a custom site or a wordpress site. I like wordpress because google ranks wordpress sites higher then custom so it easier to get 1st page placement and they have great SEO plug in's.
> 
> Doug from http://www.getonpage1ofgoogle.com/ can get you site on page 1 of google that way you can be found.


Unlike most of you, this is my forte with plowing being a more hobbyish thing for friends and family.

I'm not starting an argument, calling anyone out or anything else of that nature. Just want to clear up some facts.

Google WILL rank WordPress very well, but that is because WordPress by default implements good SEO practices. Any real web professional also implements these standards and will have the same effect.

Getting to the top of Google is easy as hell. Staying there is the problem. I consistantly get my new sites on the first page, if not the first spot, for their keywords. Once your at the top, the real work begins.

I HIGHLY recommend staying away from people who advertise garunteed first page Google results and seek out a true marketing profesional who can show you monthly and yearly results with continues positive ranking. If your not getting a monthly SEO report with new press releases, articles, back links, landing pages, fresh content and valid results for GOOD keywords, then you're not with the write company.

I don't mean ranking #1 for your business name either, that is completely worthless. How do people find your business when they don't your name. Go to Google and type in "snow plowing city state" without the quotes and using your local city and state. A true marketing company will have you on the front page for ALL of your target areas and all variations of the "snow plowing" keyword.

You guys have helped me so much, and I would like to return the favor. If you need website advise, hosting, domain, dns configuration, server setup, SEO, SEM, marketing, newsletter, design or any other help just ask! I hate to sound conceited, but like you guys know your stuff with plows, I know my stuff with the web.


----------



## Simply Glass (Dec 5, 2010)

I guess its hard to stay on page one if you just do just enough seo to get to page 1 but if you do aggressive seo from the start and keep your site fresh with content then you will have no problem staying there. When getting backlinks it is important to get quality links no just any link. The reason most people cant stay #1 or even on page 1 is because links are being deleted which means less backlinks Your right, any site can get to page one but a wordpress site is easier and cost less to manage seo.Wordpress has great seo plug ins that help a ton too. All of my sites rank GREAT for all keywords and have never fell off page 1 or #1. Just make sure your titles. meta tags and desriptions are done right and you should be on page 1 for Snow Plowing Louisville or what ever your going for with no problem The good thing about Doug is if your site happens to fall off page 1 ( which never happen to me) he will do what ever it takes to get you back on. Im not a SEO guru but I have learned enough to know if Im getting quality seo from the people I hire. I would not post anyone on a forum with my name behind them if they were not good at what they did.

Kevin- Wanna do some articals for me? If so pm me. Thanks


KevinACrider;1216498 said:


> Unlike most of you, this is my forte with plowing being a more hobbyish thing for friends and family.
> 
> I'm not starting an argument, calling anyone out or anything else of that nature. Just want to clear up some facts.
> 
> ...


----------



## KevinACrider (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't actually write my own articles. I have a copywriter do it and I just optimize it for SEO. I'm more of a coder and designer, I don't have the writing skills that my writers do. I do spin my own articles and do the submissions and would be more than happy to help you with that aspect.

You're pretty much spot on with your backlink comments. .gov and .edu backlinks carry more weight than .com - pageranks of the backlink domain are a MAJOR factor as well as the follow vs nofollow tags. Backlinks from forums and blogs are great, but that's being changed as well due to spam. The world of SEO changes so much, there's never a definite answer. What works today may not work next week or could even have negative effects.

Regarding meta tags, the title tag is still very important. The description tag is only used to display the blurb on search results and the keyword meta tag is actually completely useless anymore. It was easily exploited in the past and search engines have done away with it. It's still used to some degree or directory listings and other sites so leaving out is still a mistake but it will not help you with the big boys.


----------

